# Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not :( ?



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

I dont believe it is, but is there a chance?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (PineappleMonkey)*

I beleive it since Jamie said he heard that a little bird from germany told him the Turbo (twin turbo, i beleive) 3.2 VR6 was ALREADY develepoed but expensive to produce and that it might go into a special RS version of the TT.
If the engine is already done it must have been for a reason and the RS3 makes perfect sense, specially since the S3 is suppossed to have a 280hp engine since the VR6 A3 will already have 240hp.
I don't know if they would sell it in the states, but I beleive they will build it.
Maybe we can get Jamie or another source from the vortex to chip in.
Disclaimer: I always try to beleive that Audi and VW will actually LEAD in the HP department, specially since AWD does sap some performance in the 0-60 0-100 etc.. times that are important to marketing guys and most buyers with the Quattro and 4motion systems.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (Giancarlo)*

Hmm that'd be interesting to see. Seeing a 350hp coming from a 3.2 bottom end would be pretty bad ass. I dont think it's been done before? Atleast by us 12V's.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (PineappleMonkey)*

I'm sure there is someone out there that has done a turbo setup in the 350hp range with the 2.8 VR6. And the 3.2 is already pushing 240hp so it shouldn't be to hard to get to 350 with forced induction. It's like getting a 2.8 12V up to 280hp. And these numbers are crank not wheel hp, so I don't see it being too hard.
And remember that Jamie mantioned the development of a 3.6 VR6, so maybe a low pressure turbo setup on this engine and not the 3.2 lt.
A3-240, 3.2lt VR6
S3-at least 280, maybe 300, a 3.2 higly massaged or lightly turbod or a NA 3.6 VR6
RS3-Turbo 3.2 or 3.6 VR6 running 350hp or more.
To me it makes sense, or maybe it's just hopefull thinking.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (PineappleMonkey)*

not even a remote chance, they would probably have to turbo it and that will cost mucho denero on a already expensive engine


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (fitch)*

But the RS3 is not suppossed to be a cheap car. They are selling all the S3 they get here in Mexico for 43k dlls, and the base A3 with the 1.8T engine is 22k dlls.
Besides the fact that they don't plan to make too many RS3's, the RS4 was a 6500 unit run, I don't know how many RS6's they will built but maybe 10,000. So they could get 5000-10000 audi lovers to put up to big bucks for a Turbo VR6 from the factory. Jamie confirmed that this engine is already designed, just that it's expensive to build.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (Giancarlo)*

I'd be a little leary of a twin turbo VR6. Since it only has one exhaust manifold, I'd be more satisfied with a single turbo, there's more room to play with under the engine bay then.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (VertigoGTI)*

If VAG designed it with a twin turbo setup, they must do it for a reason and I think you can get a better spool up time and more hp that way. I know the HPA guys put onw turbo for one setup and the huge HP VR6 uses two turbos.
I get your point of it using one turbo since it has one exhaust manifold.
How about a twin turbo 3.6vr6? they could selll these for 40k dlls.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (Giancarlo)*

damn, a 3.6 VR6? I dunno if that'd even need turbos! A lil NA engine tuning and you'd be set. If VW would do a 3.6 and take a few key elements from BMW's engine tuning (something like double VANOS and 6 individual TBs) I doubt that a turbo would really be neccessary.
That's not to say that I wouldn;t want one though.










[Modified by VertigoGTI, 3:42 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Rumors of A3/S3 3.2 VR 350Hp True or not  ? (VertigoGTI)*

I Beleive that the 3.2 VR6 already has variable valve timing in the intake and exhaust valves. What double Vanos is. 
So the 3.6 should have that as well and be all alluminum. If the 3.2 VR6 makes 250hp (in the TT) getting the same out of the 3.6 would turn into 280hp, so maybe a 300hp 3.6 VR6 is the most they can get out of it without turbos, and I would rather have a twin turbo setup than a highly stressed engine with little torque like the M3 engine. Better to have 350hp/350lbs/ft than 370hp/250lbs/ft.
Besides having the possibility of a chip turning up boost and having MORE power.


----------

